# USB 3.0 & HDMI Verlängerung für die MR



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2018)

*USB 3.0 & HDMI Verlängerung für die MR*

Ich habe mich mal ein bisschen mit Kabel-Verlängerungen beschäftigt, da mein Rechner in der Ecke steht, und ich nur in der Mitte des Zimmers richtig Platz hätte. Das Kabel reicht allerdings nicht bis da hin.
Nun hat ja USB 3 und HDMI das Problem, dass man nicht beliebig verlängern kann, ohne Verstärkung des Signals. Aber wie weit kann ich da gehen, ohne Probleme?
Funktioniert das überhaupt? Weil das Kabel der MR ist schon ziemlich lang...
Kann jemand bestimmte Kabel empfehlen?

Greetz


----------



## lunaticx (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 & HDMI Verlängerung für die MR*

USB 5m

USB 3.0: Passive und aktive Kabel | c't Magazin

HDMI 10m

High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia

Länger geht auch wird aber dann nicht garantiert ... 

Nebenbei ... steh ich auf dem Schlauch  ... oder was ist ne MR ?


----------



## WhoRainZone (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: USB 3.0 & HDMI Verlängerung für die MR*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Nebenbei ... steh ich auf dem Schlauch  ... oder was ist ne MR ?



Windows Mixed Reality  

Damn... die aktiven Kabel sind einfach mal mega überteuert


----------

